# Export personal car from Malaysia



## Daryl1964 (Mar 4, 2016)

Has anyone exported a personal car from Malaysia?
I am currently working in KL but will soon be returning to my home country and wish to take my Malaysian registered car with me.

I would appreciate if you could forward me the correct steps to take in order to de-register my car ready for export.

Many thanks in advance for your kind help.


----------

